# Time to cowgirl up



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

The dog sounds like it was being aggressive and maybe dangerous. I don't think it was the horse's fault. Being good with dogs is one thing, but you can't expect a horse to just stand there when a dog is on the attack.

Go for a walk in hand first. Keep your goals low and changeable. If you have in an arena, ride in that to start. Start with a real small goal say 10 minutes of walking. If you feel okay, maybe add some more walking, or of you're ready add a bit of trot. End on a good note. Don't feel pressured to ride exactly he way you had been - it's okay to work back up to it!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cowgirl4753 (Aug 3, 2012)

I agree sounds doesn't sound like it was the horses fault, I would have done the same thing in her shoes! I had a bad wreck on time but this was the horses fault! And when it.came time to ride again, I started slow. Just lunging in the round pen and then.worked up to get on her and went through all her gaited in the.round pen. Then moved to the arena and eventually back on the trails. 
We have all had bad wrecks and it takes each of us a differen. amount of time to get back in the saddle. So just go slow and you'll be back at it in no time!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ioconner (Apr 2, 2011)

The dog was being aggressive. I don't blame my girl AT ALL!! Another time a Pit Bull jumped up on her shoulder trying to get her and that is the only other time I have ever come off of her. I worked her with my dogs until she became comfortable again. My Boxer and Schnauzer love to go riding with us! She is so good and she just turned 4. 

My plans for today are arena only. No trails. No dogs. Only Arena work. And slow at that!


----------



## ioconner (Apr 2, 2011)

No, I don't blame her! She stopped when I hit the tank, but the dog chased her all the way home. I've continued with ground work..lunging, side passing, turns on the hindquarters..I just need to get my butt back in that saddle!!


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

Personally the dogs would have a CTJ moment for attacking my horse. You've bad TWO attacks on your horse - and it's escalating! If they're not your dogs they either need to be disinvited from your property or rounded up and sent to the pound. Carry some wasp spray when you ride and zap the dogs when they charge. Desensitize your horse to the sound first (silly string is great for this).
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ioconner (Apr 2, 2011)

Nope not mine....my dogs know from the beginning how to behave around horses. There really isn't too much you can do about loose dogs around here though. I was on our property both times. It's one of those things if I do call the pound or say something, there would be some sort of retaliation. Honestly it's best to just leave them alone and avoid them. I was on the far end of our property both times this happened. I plan on avoiding it entirely and sticking to the arena.


----------



## ioconner (Apr 2, 2011)

Thanks for the wasp spray trick...might have to use it. First maybe I'll ride the golf cart around the perimeter and whatever dog comes out, say hello to my little friend. Then maybe....maybe I could ride my horse without the whole neighborhood coming to chase horses.


----------



## ioconner (Apr 2, 2011)

*I did it!*



I did it...Some photos to enjoy...and my inspiration, please no critique on her riding. She is really doing well!! And ignore my grass filled arena. It had about a month off and definitely needs some work!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

You broke your pelvis one month ago and are now rding again? HUH? that does not seem nearly possible.


----------



## ioconner (Apr 2, 2011)

I know! I broke off the very tip. My ortho doc (who also has horses) said if you really want to mess it up...let's put 3 screws to just put this little piece back, then you would have a whole heap of other problems. So basically a piece of my pelvis has broken off and just kind of out to the side. He released me to go back to work, and I asked him about riding. He said as long as I took it easy, it would be just fine. I have to admit...getting in the saddle today...I was nervous, but all that went away as soon as we started moving! It felt great. All I did today was walk and trot. I tried to lope for about 5-6 strides and it was too much!


----------



## ioconner (Apr 2, 2011)

Figured I would mention this too since I thought it was funny! My mom had to drive me to my first appt with him. At the end he said okay no running, only walking. My mom peeps up and says and no horse riding either?? He said...well I am not going to tell her that, besides she probably wouldn't listen to me anyway! 
I love the fact that he has horses too so he understands my crazy!! I did not ride though until really cleared. My hubby and mom would have beat me!!


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

i am not sure what your laws/regulations are there but i carry a paintball gun with me when i ride now or a bb gun... and when a dog is coming at me and my horse aggressively i will shot at them. eventually they will get the memo they are unwanted and go home and maybe there owners will realize there dogs are unwanted where ever they go by seeing the paint and will start to chain them up outside instead of letting them loose.


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

There's a few loose dogs along the back road we ride along to get to our trails and I've been told to feel free to kick the sh*t out of them until they leave if they come running at us. There's one shepherd that will jump up and bite riders if given the chance, and he's gotten some good kicks from riders. I wish the horses would do it for me..but I have no qualms about kicking a dog that's attacking me/my horse. If I had a pellet gun, I'd definitely take it with me and shoot.
While an owner might complain, I'll stand my ground and tell them I could've killed their dog for attacking me (not sure I would unless it just wouldn't stop, but regardless), and they're lucky I didn't let the dog bite me and take it to AC to be put down. While I love dogs, I have no tolerance for aggression, period.

Glad you're going to be okay, and you have a beautiful mare.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ioconner (Apr 2, 2011)

Time for an update...It's been a while since I have been on here. Between work, kids, animals, and all other chores I never seem to find the time!
I still occasionally have pain in my pelvis where the piece broke off but not enough for the doc to surgically remove it. I'll have another xray in a few mos and see then. I am a bit worried that since the broken piece is still in there it may start to form adhesions, but the doc doesn't think it will. My ribs are pretty much always sore. I've talked to some ppl who have experienced broken ribs and they reported that it could take up to a yr to heal. I've been working out at the gym with a trainer so my body is pretty much always sore tho! 
I am just so glad that it wasn't any worse.
I am back to riding full time *as weather permits* and my horses couldn't be doing any better...I am so happy!


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Good for you! Keep on keeping on.


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

Glad you are back and doing as well as possible. I do have to say tho, if it were me, I would have shot them if possible. And if my dog was doing that to someone else I would expect them to do the same!


----------



## ioconner (Apr 2, 2011)

nvr2many said:


> if it were me, I would have shot them if possible. And if my dog was doing that to someone else I would expect them to do the same!


I agree...but I just couldn't. It's a kids dog and I wouldn't want someone doing the same to one of my girls dogs. My dogs learn from day one how to behave around horses.
I have encountered some dogs out and about since then and I always get nervous. I am not at all afraid or ashamed to hop off. I think its more of my issue than it is hers.


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

Well, I understand, good luck. Hope things get better.


----------



## clairegillies (Nov 25, 2012)

just read your first posts, what a horrible thing to happen, you've done well to heal from all that and I'm glad you're back riding. 
it sounds like you might benefit from some chiropractic and myofascial treatment. I go regularly for both.
I wish I was a kid again and just bounced when I hit the ground....
best wishes
Claire


----------



## Foxtail Ranch (Mar 10, 2012)

DancingArabian said:


> Personally the dogs would have a CTJ moment for attacking my horse. You've bad TWO attacks on your horse - and it's escalating! If they're not your dogs they either need to be disinvited from your property or rounded up and sent to the pound. Carry some wasp spray when you ride and zap the dogs when they charge. Desensitize your horse to the sound first (silly string is great for this).
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Wasp spray is an awesome idea! I am definitely trying that. 

I crushed 4 ribs last March and I just started feeling solid. It's hard not to reinjure by carrying heavy things like bales. It's worth it to get help because every set back is so frustrating!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

